# Uber and Lyft reported mileage



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

First I apologize as I’m sure this thread exists somewhere already but I have trouble with the search functions. 

The question is what exactly do Uber and Lyft show on the tax forms for reported miles?? I’ve read conflicting (shocker!) posts on here. Do they just show mileage with a pax trip or do they include ALL mileage when you’re ON the app?? Thanks!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

vtcomics said:


> First I apologize as I'm sure this thread exists somewhere already but I have trouble with the search functions.
> 
> The question is what exactly do Uber and Lyft show on the tax forms for reported miles?? I've read conflicting (shocker!) posts on here. Do they just show mileage with a pax trip or do they include ALL mileage when you're ON the app?? Thanks!


I believe Uber just shows mileage with pax in car. Either way it shouldn't matter to you for tax purposes. The IRS requires *you* to keep your own mileage log. The Uber records are not compliant with the IRS regulations and will not be accepted as proof of your business expenses during a tax controversy.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> I believe Uber just shows mileage with pax in car. Either way it shouldn't matter to you for tax purposes. The IRS requires *you* to keep your own mileage log. The Uber records are not compliant with the IRS regulations and will not be accepted as proof of your business expenses during a tax controversy.


Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## hydeflow (Jul 6, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> I believe Uber just shows mileage with pax in car. Either way it shouldn't matter to you for tax purposes. The IRS requires *you* to keep your own mileage log. The Uber records are not compliant with the IRS regulations and will not be accepted as proof of your business expenses during a tax controversy.


Just about every thread I've read on here everyone is saying they kept start/stop odometer readings for the entire day, NOT individual trips. Doesn't the IRS require exact locations? If so, how do you deal with dead miles? Most times I get pinged I'm at a random point on the parkway with no address.

Also, do you need to include start/stop odometer readings for personal miles in between work days? Basically a record of every single mile you used your car for any purpose?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I keep start and ending odometer readings and total miles for each of the following: the calendar year; business related trips; medical related trips. (New tax laws may make the last one moot.)

At tax time I subtract business miles from the yearly total. The tax program I use, TurboTax, walks me through the calculations.

My log shows total mileage and odo readings, along with the name of the client (or medical reason) for any day I claim a deduction. I have hand written log books for the last 16 years, along with hard copies of trip requests from clients and subsequent billing and payments received.

You’re not just an independent contractor, you are also operating a business. I’ve never had any issues with the IRS, but should the need arise,I feel confident that I can backup all deductions for expenses and provide paperwork to show my business income.

My situation differs slightly from Uber/Lyft partners in that I have had my own clients as well as performing IC work for a larger operator, driving for his clients. However, I will be ceasing operations as of December 31, 2018.
Once my tax returns are filed for this year, I’ll put the hard copies in a file cabinet in my garage. (Someday maybe my kids will be saying, “ Why did he keep all this crap?”


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

hydeflow said:


> Just about every thread I've read on here everyone is saying they kept start/stop odometer readings for the entire day, NOT individual trips. Doesn't the IRS require exact locations? If so, how do you deal with dead miles? Most times I get pinged I'm at a random point on the parkway with no address.
> 
> Also, do you need to include start/stop odometer readings for personal miles in between work days? Basically a record of every single mile you used your car for any purpose?


You need beginning and ending year odometer readings. You need all mileage for business purposes and stop locations. A simple way to do this is to use your mileage app in manual mode. Every-time you hit the pickup or drop off button on your ride-share app you also hit the end and start button on your mileage app. This will effectively record all your business miles including dead miles.

Personal miles do not need to be recorded. They can be figured at year end by by subtracting business miles from total miles.

It's good idea to record odometer readings on your business miles days but not required by any regulations.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

hydeflow said:


> Just about every thread I've read on here everyone is saying they kept start/stop odometer readings for the entire day, NOT individual trips. Doesn't the IRS require exact locations? If so, how do you deal with dead miles? Most times I get pinged I'm at a random point on the parkway with no address.
> 
> Also, do you need to include start/stop odometer readings for personal miles in between work days? Basically a record of every single mile you used your car for any purpose?


A. you don't need a log of personal miles, just business miles

B.

The IRS *NORMALLY* requires exact addresses, but normal people using their cars for work won't have 30+ stops per day (pickup and destination for 15 fares), and won't have business miles that arn't attributable to any specific task.

IE you went around the block 30 times trying to get a ping from a hotspot and never did...
How do you write THAT on your log?

However with taxis their eyes tend to glaze over when looking at logs and they generally accept whatever logs you put in front of them.

Taxis happen to have a lot of empty miles that end up being non productive, but are normal and essential for operations, IE empty miles back to a waiting area, empty miles back to the airport, empty miles cruising hot spots for customers... empty miles going to a canceled fare, ect.

What the IRS cares about is...

I would feel comfortable with a log as long as it...

A. Exists
B. Justifies how much CASH revenue you brought in
C. Shows how many miles you drove as a taxi driver.
D. Doesn't look like a last minute fabrication
E. Is detailed enough that the effort taken to disprove wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A. you don't need a log of personal miles, just business miles
> 
> B.
> 
> ...


I record the starting address and the ending address. The starting odometer reading and the ending odometer reading. I record a note like: Relocate looking for rides or what ever the reason was. In my opinion this should be sufficient. I use a steno pad to keep my records while driving. In my down time I record the information in a spreadsheet along with additional trip information.

For 2018 I have 2229 entries for the 873 trip I did. Every trip represents 2 entries unless in a few cases where I dropped someone off and picked someone else up at the same place. This leaves @ 483 entries for driving that was just for relocating to a new spot and waiting.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

hydeflow said:


> Just about every thread I've read on here everyone is saying they kept start/stop odometer readings for the entire day, NOT individual trips. Doesn't the IRS require exact locations? If so, how do you deal with dead miles? Most times I get pinged I'm at a random point on the parkway with no address.
> 
> Also, do you need to include start/stop odometer readings for personal miles in between work days? Basically a record of every single mile you used your car for any purpose?


On my Uber statement it shows paid miles and total miles while online


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> On my Uber statement it shows paid miles and total miles while online


Are you talking the tax statement or just a month to month statement?


----------

